
Thom Yorke calls Spotify 'the last desperate fart of a dying corpse' - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/07/spotify-thom-yorke-dying-corpse
======
destraynor
Thom Yorke would know a thing or two about dying farts from desperate corpses
if his Radiohead's recent albums are anything to go by.

------
namlem
I honestly cannot imagine a better music service than spotify. For $5 I have
virtually all the music there is at my finger tips. Maybe it's Thome Yorke
who's becoming irrelevant.

